# Whats your favorite pointing device?



## Taj (Jul 13, 2009)

My favorite is the trackball, my carpal tunnel keeps rearing its ugly head with most other mice (Damn you virtualboy...).

Either way, I'm incredibly bored and I want to know what everyone else prefers


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 13, 2009)

If I'm mobile, its a wireless laser mouse, or the track point if the LT has one.

But at my workstations, I usually use a trackball too.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a Microsoft wireless mouse.  Then every few months the mouse batteries die, usually in the middle of an L4D or TF2 game.  I wonder why I got the wireless mouse for a desktop PC that isn't mobile at all as I change the batteries and tell people to cover me. :/


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 13, 2009)

Kensington Expert Mouse trackball. Between that and my wacom tablet, I almost never use a mouse at home.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 13, 2009)

I prefer my Logitech G9, with which I game, draw, point, click, and do various other unspeakable things with. Well, not really. Either way, it's not a very ergonomic mouse - The most comfortable mouse I've ever used was the Logitech MX510 (the rest of the MX series and the G5/G7 use the same basic design), which ... I can't find. I think I may have sold it/given it away. It was quite a good gaming mouse, even if it was running a set DPI. I use the drygrip shell, since it fits my hand better even if it is a tactile nightmare (makes me shiver) in comparison to the smooth shell. I don't use any weights.

I haven't really gotten into trackballs very much, and most of the ones I've used were very uncomfortable, causing finger cramps due to odd placement of the ball. That would be, of course, because I haven't used a decent one aside from the Logitech TrackMan.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm warming up to a pen for my tablet.

When at a desk, though, my preferences are:

- Logitech Trackman,

- The old soapbar Microsoft Mouse, before they went to that "ergonomic" crap mouse, and

- The Commodore 1351 and the Amiga variant.


----------



## Taj (Jul 13, 2009)

I love my trackman, the only problem is the ball always pops out and rolls away due to the tilt of my floor >.< so every 2 hours or so I get to go on a trackball hunt.

Oh the other thing that sucks about it is the ball has a deep scratch on it, and the bearings get stuck in there pretty well some times.  All in all though i much prefer thumb trackballs to finger ones


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't see how anyone could use a finger trackball.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 13, 2009)

Wired Microsoft Sidewinder mouse.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 14, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I can't see how anyone could use a finger trackball.



Those are the type that caused me pain. There was this one at work years ago that someone kept insisting on hooking up to the KVM's no matter how many times I replaced it with a mouse - a Kensington (much like onna these guys, but PS/2), with a ball in the middle and the buttons to the sides. It was an ergonomic nightmare and my hands cried a thousand times over.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 14, 2009)

Logitech G7 mouse.
it's really the only correct choice â™¥~


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm actually gonna change my opinion about my favorite pointing device, my favorite is the smart board from my computer systems tech class, I remember playing cs:s on that with a pistol getting headshot after headshot because I could just poke the other players in the face and they would die ^.^ most fun I've ever had in school


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 14, 2009)

Depends.  If I'm doing art or photo work, my Wacom.  If I'm gaming, my Logitect 3000MX laser mouse.


----------



## Shino (Jul 14, 2009)

For gaming, my Logitech it's-so-old-I-don't-know-what-model-it-is-but-it's-still-freakin-awesome wireless optical mouse.

For general use, a touch-screen interface w/stylus. (A decent touch-capacitive one, not that within-two-inches infrared sensor crap.)

Otherwise, my keyboard. I rarely use the mouse when using the OS on a daily basis. I only have it for web browsing and gaming.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 14, 2009)

Shino said:


> Otherwise, my keyboard. I rarely use the mouse when using the OS on a daily basis. I only have it for web browsing and gaming.



Awesome.   Ever notice that people kinda look at you in awe as you do all sorts of stuff without touching the mouse?  Seems keyboard shortcut knowledge has become somewhat of a forgotten skill.


----------



## benanderson (Jul 15, 2009)

I used to use a Microsoft Wireless mouse with my Mac but I thought I'd try the Apple wired Mighty Mouse. I gave the MS mouse to my brother shortly afterwards.

It looks like a bizarre lump of white plastic but it fits nicely in my hand and has that awesome scroll ball to rotate 360 degrees with.

When I go somewhere that requires me to use a standard PC I bring my mighty mouse along with me. Since I'm so used to only having one button now I tend to press both the left and right buttons down at once with a standard mouse without thinking.


----------



## Raithah (Jul 15, 2009)

A tub of [mud].

In all seriousness, though; the generic keyboard and mouse that came with this computer are a-okay for nearly everything. My only regret is not having one of those marvelous [Model M] keyboards I've heard ravings of, but I suppose it wouldn't be that much of a benefit for someone who's never used a typewriter.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 15, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Awesome.   Ever notice that people kinda look at you in awe as you do all sorts of stuff without touching the mouse?  Seems keyboard shortcut knowledge has become somewhat of a forgotten skill.


Ah yes, along the lines of "How did you do that?"

I use the wireless logitech mouse I got off my friend, the batteries dying is a royal pain.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 15, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I prefer my Logitech G9, with which I game, draw, point, click, and do various other unspeakable things with. Well, not really. Either way, it's not a very ergonomic mouse - The most comfortable mouse I've ever used was the Logitech MX510 (the rest of the MX series and the G5/G7 use the same basic design), which ... I can't find. I think I may have sold it/given it away. It was quite a good gaming mouse, even if it was running a set DPI. I use the drygrip shell, since it fits my hand better even if it is a tactile nightmare (makes me shiver) in comparison to the smooth shell. I don't use any weights.


I have a G9 as well. I love having a mouse with many buttons but the software Logitech has out there have always given me nightmares. I was using the grip shell for a while but I eventually switched to the smooth one so it was easier to clean. I never cared about weight but I stuck some weights in it anyways.
I had a wireless G7 previously, but I was quickly annoyed with having to switch out the battery pack every few hours. That and my old computer's USB ports didn't work while the computer was off to continue charging. I didn't really need the wireless anyways. Otherwise both mice are decent.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone here use a mouse with their notebook instead of using the touchpad?


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Anyone here use a mouse with their notebook instead of using the touchpad?


I wish I had a spare mouse to do that with, I don't like the trackpad on my Eee. Of course, half the time I'm using it in a place where I can't really use a mouse.

I use mouses, with my favorite being an ergonomic Logitech mouse on the computer I share with my dad, but the computer I use the most has some cheap HP mouse that came with the computer. I just found a Wacom Graphire tablet, too tired to figure it out right now. I look up how to get it working, and I just see a bunch of words....


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Anyone here use a mouse with their notebook instead of using the touchpad?



At home, I use the Trackman I linked to earlier with my book.  I haven't found any mice to my liking for travel that worked better than the touchpad.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jul 16, 2009)

The best pointing device, hands-down, is the Fing-Longer.


----------



## hitokage (Jul 16, 2009)

Raithah said:


> My only regret is not having one of those marvelous [Model M] keyboards I've heard ravings of, but I suppose it wouldn't be that much of a benefit for someone who's never used a typewriter.


I have a few of those, but I never used a typewriter very often and never did any extended typing (i.e. reports). I seem to be able to type better with them - I'm not sure exactly why, but it probably has something to do with the feel and feedback.



AlexInsane said:


> Anyone here use a mouse with their notebook instead of using the touchpad?


Yes, I do. My order in preference would be mouse, trackpoint, and then touchpad. I'm not sure exactly where a trackball would fit in there - it would depend on what type it is.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 16, 2009)

hitokage said:


> I have a few of those, but I never used a typewriter very often and never did any extended typing (i.e. reports). I seem to be able to type better with them - I'm not sure exactly why, but it probably has something to do with the feel and feedback.
> 
> 
> Yes, I do. My order in preference would be mouse, trackpoint, and then touchpad. I'm not sure exactly where a trackball would fit in there - it would depend on what type it is.



PC wise, Graphics Tablet. We had an old Wacom for a desktop a while ago. I'm soon getting me a Bamboo Fun, so that'l be cool. I love Tablets, and I'm excited to get into Digital Art. But, I run my computing life on a Laptop only situation at the moment. So Trackpad is my Weapon of Choice.

My favorite, period, is Multi-Touch Capacitive Screens (See iPhone, HTC Hero, etc). iPhone is great, but I can't WAIT for the HTC Hero. Android never looked so awesome.


----------



## Shino (Jul 16, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Awesome.  Ever notice that people kinda look at you in awe as you do all sorts of stuff without touching the mouse? Seems keyboard shortcut knowledge has become somewhat of a forgotten skill.


 No kidding. And I'm thrilled with all the new WinKey shortcuts and mouse gestures Win 7 brings to the party. Not to mention they brought back a few of my favorite DOS-based OS prompt commands and that the UNIX subsystem interface actually works properly now. Keyboard, I adore thee, in all thy PS/2 greatness.

But I digress. Back on topic: uhh.. crap. I just made a derailment post. I shall now proceed to burn in luser hell for my crime...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 16, 2009)

Star Trek laser toy thing my brother got for me.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Anyone here use a mouse with their notebook instead of using the touchpad?



Yep.  Can't stand the touchpad, and if it doesn't have a clit-mouse, I'll use a wireless.  Logitech micro laser right now.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm usually a little too lazy to break out the mouse if I'm using my laptop, mostly for the reason that I'm never using it for any extended period of time, and I'm never using it on a flat surface (lap!). In the odd case I AM using it on a flat surface, I use a Microsoft Wireless Laser 6000 notebook mouse. It's fairly compact while still giving my big meaty hands something to grip.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 16, 2009)

@Irreverent:

I like pointing devices that have to be tickled obscenely to move the arrow even less.  They're either too sensitive or not sensitive enough.


----------



## Azure (Jul 16, 2009)

My penis. It only points at things I like, which is a great feature. I never feel like I'm wasting my time.  Also, my little Logitech mini usb mouse.  Great for surfing in bed or on the beach, both off which I do.  I've got a heavier Microsoft mouse for gaming and such, it has a better heft in my hand and is a tad more precise.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 16, 2009)

A Logitech trackball mouse.  It's great.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 16, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> @Irreverent:
> 
> I like pointing devices that have to be tickled obscenely to move the arrow even less.  They're either too sensitive or not sensitive enough.



At which point, I usually change the batteries.  No, wait....what where we talking about?


----------



## Shino (Jul 17, 2009)

o.0 I have never heard _that_ term used before to describe them, I've always just called them either eraser heads or "that F***ING red thing!" depending on how badly it failed on me. It's a goddamn sawed-off joystick for crying out loud. It's like trying to use an xbox controller with just your ass cheeks. You're going to fail, no matter what...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 17, 2009)

A keyboard clitoris is just as sensitive as an actual one.  It's for turning women on, not controlling an arrow.  >.<


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jul 19, 2009)

TV Remote.


OT:

Mini-Mouse.

For some reason I find their annoying size amusing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2009)

My index finger.

No, seriously, I have a wireless laser mouse. THat's in need of replacing...


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Me, sporting a semi, though I can also point up and down if needed.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

Well mine would have to be my touchpad cause it's the only one I have atm. I love logitech mice though, they last for fucking ever.


----------

